
Flipper Zero (Repository will be open in public soon) - aspenmayer
https://github.com/flipper-zero
======
aspenmayer
Code for this:

[https://flipperzero.one](https://flipperzero.one)

Previously on HN:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23996733](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23996733)

Flipper Zero on Kickstarter:

[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/flipper-
devices/flipper...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/flipper-
devices/flipper-zero-tamagochi-for-hackers)

Project Twitter:

[https://twitter.com/flipper_zero](https://twitter.com/flipper_zero)

Developer’s Twitter:

[https://twitter.com/zhovner](https://twitter.com/zhovner)

